# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Проповедь в армии

## ИринаИрина

Примите мои поклоны!
Мой сын служит в Нарофоминске, в Кантемировской дивизии. Он не преданный, о сознании Кришны слышал только негатив. От меня, как от матери, не воспринимает проповедь. Прошу вас,подскажите, есть ли преданные в этой дивизии и могут ли они или кто из Москвы заронить трансцендентное зерно в душу моего сына? Я молю Кришну об этом каждую минуту! Если нужна будет информация или помощь от меня - пишите angelveda@yandex.ru
Харе Кришна!

----------

